# Cupped wrists in the back swing



## timchump (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Chaps

I'd just like to know what peoples thoughts are on cupping the wrists at the top of the back swing......


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2012)

I prefer to see a flat left wrist


----------



## jdchelsea (Feb 27, 2012)

I always though flat was the way to go but doesnt tom watson advocate a cupped left wrist. From my limited knowledge I would say it depends on your clubface at the top whether changing to flat or cupped wrist is advisable


----------



## Lump (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob, what would a cupped wrist at the top the swing do cause at impact?

I have a slightly cupped left wrist, Its something I struggle to even remotely change. If I feel flatten the wrist I lay the club off alot.


----------



## jeardley (Feb 27, 2012)

I find the easiest way to maintain a flat left wrist is to make sure i get a 90 dgree bend in the right wrist at the top of the back swing. I think it was seve who said picture a waiter carrying a tray.... could be wrong


----------



## JustOne (Feb 27, 2012)

I prefer flat... and at impact.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 27, 2012)

WTF is a cupped wrist? 

Is that was Dustin Johnson does?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 27, 2012)

No, he's 'bowed' ...which is the other way.


----------



## timchump (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies

reason i asked is i had a lesson on Saturday, working on cupping the wrists more, 







im on the left aaron badeley, "model swing" on the right with slightly cupped wrists

i used a swing guide, (those yellow plastic things) to help set wrists on the mid point of the back swing, then taking it to the top to let it rip.

i couldn't hit the ball for toffee for 200 or so balls of practice they were going horribly right, 
then i slowly got the hang of it, i had to turn more aggressively through the ball to get it to go straight

decided to play 9 holes, i have never played better! bombing my drives towering iron shots, im so excited about my game, hopefully my handicap should tumble


the thing is how can the cupping of my wrists have such a massive improvement?
as said flat is ideal and DJ plays ok with bowed.....
im really happy i just don't understant how its worked so well for me? :fore:


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 28, 2012)

The wrist cup opens the face up somewhat (as has been said). The opposite is the Dustin Johnson (URGHH!) bow, which shuts the face. If your coach has got you to use a swingyde, it suggests that you were slightly bowed shut before. Then you will have to have another counter action somewhere on the downswing so as not to snap it left. The most likely is either a high handed finish or a slide towards the ball (as opposed a turn).
Sounds like you are on the right lines here.

PS - cheers for pointing out in the photos which one was you. It took me a while to work out which one was Aarren Baddeley!:lol:


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 28, 2012)

To add a bit more, it might be worth looking at pics of two guys that had strong grips - Chip Beck and Paul Azinger. They both had cupped wrists to counteract the strong grip. The opposite might be Ollazabal, who had a weakkish grip and was slightly bowed. 
Neutrals (i.e flat) is probably the best position, which the gyde will help you achieve. From a better position at the top you will be able to turn through which should add consistancy and power. As said, you and your coach are on the right lines here. Get the feeling of turning through and your hands finishing a tad lower (your club shaft will then be on a more horizontal line at full finish).


----------



## JustOne (Feb 28, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			As said, you and your coach are on the right lines here
		
Click to expand...

No offence but it wreaks of a fix for a weakness that'll invariably involve more compensations on the way down. If you just can't come to terms with a flat left wrist and it helps your game than maybe it's a way forward for you. Thing is you can't have a cupped wrist at impact (well not if you want to hit the ball properly) so you'll still have to flatten it on the way down... and extra move now added to your swing. Maybe it'll help for example if you already have a superstrong grip or fan the blade open early but it's more of a band aid fix masking another issue.. in my opinion. Can it work... yes it can so i'm not completely opposed to it but it's not the 'norm'.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			No offence but it wreaks of a fix for a weakness that'll invariably involve more compensations on the way down. If you just can't come to terms with a flat left wrist and it helps your game than maybe it's a way forward for you. Thing is you can't have a cupped wrist at impact (well not if you want to hit the ball properly) so you'll still have to flatten it on the way down... and extra move now added to your swing. Maybe it'll help for example if you already have a superstrong grip or fan the blade open early but it's more of a band aid fix masking another issue.. in my opinion. Can it work... yes it can so i'm not completely opposed to it but it's not the 'norm'.
		
Click to expand...

^
This was something that leapt to my mind too. But if your Pro is advocating a cupped wrist, then he presumably has a reason (apart from further compensatory lessons!). Could well be worth asking him why he's advocating that over a flat wrist. If it's a band-aid, then ditch it fast (and consider ditching Pro imo).


----------



## timchump (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Matt

Yep you're spot on, my wrists did bow too much in the mid back swing then flattened off to a more neutral position at the top per the pic.
with the swingyde the wrists cup slightly on the mid way point and at the top. 
My pro doesn't advocate a massive cup, for example the inverse of Dustin Johnson's bowed wrist, but a slight cupping as per Aaron Baddeley.
I think my grip is fairly neutral, with 2 knuckles showing on the left hand, and v formed on my right pointing just inside my right shoulder.

The swing gyde is set parallel to the club face, the only way i can see to use to achieve a flat wrist set is to actually set if slightly closed of the club face.

I don't know whether it is a quick fix to a deeper fault, hence why i asked what people thought and what perhaps it counteracts or promotes in the swing?

Wont be changing pro for the moment, i 've honestly never hit the ball better, the swing seems solid, i can swing as hard as i want and it doesn't break down producing a nasty slice or hook i just hit it further something i've never experienced before


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like your Pro has it under control.

Swingyde is actually a great tool. And it helps keep Wade Ormsby in funds so less pressure to have to earn from tournaments!


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Its aboput Â£20 - for a bit of plastic - however its a good bit of plastic. I have one and use it all of the time down the range. 
Tim, keep using it. I noticed that if I have it on the club square there is a minimal amount of wrist cup. 
As JustOne says - Anything other than neutral will require a compensation along the line - but I do not think a minor cup will make that much difference. Sounds like you slid (as opposed to turn) back to the ball.


----------

